# USAF Nurse Comforts Wounded Canadian Soldier



## tomahawk6 (15 Feb 2010)

This is from Michael Yon and I hope it wont violate PERSEC of the Canadian soldiers in the image.Its quite powerful.The nurse in the photo is 
Major "Lucy" Lehker and this is what she wrote Yon.

As the Critical Care Air Transport Team Nurse in the picture, it is truly my honor to transport these brave men and women here in theater! This brave young man was sedated but arousing, I was telling him who I was, where he was, what injuries he had and where we were going. He calmed right down. He was our teams 70th critical care patient since being here in theater, truly I have been blessed many times over this deployment.

God Bless,

Major "Lucy" Lehker,
February 15, 2010









A crew from the United States Air Force spent Saturday night and Sunday morning airlifting different groups of wounded soldiers from Kandahar to Camp Bastion to Bagram, back to Kandahar, then back to Bagram, and back to Kandahar. These patients were from Afghanistan, Australia, Canada, and the United States. Here, an Air Force nurse caresses the head of a wounded, unconscious Canadian soldier while whispering into his ear.


----------



## rampage800 (15 Feb 2010)

An unfortunate incident but a great photo nonetheless. 

Many thanks to 'Lucy' and her team for their tireless and outstanding work.

T-6, if you personally know please pass on our gratitude.


----------



## canadasyouth (15 Feb 2010)

beautiful picture..


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Feb 2010)

Articles and pictures like this and the story of the Canadian and US troops helping wounded and sick Afghans need to be brought forward. There 's lots of negatives being reported and too few positive articles. 
Bless you Major. If anyone knows how to get this to Major Lucy Lehker, please pass on our gratitude. 
There must be dust in here, allergies are kicking in.

VP


----------



## CorporalMajor (16 Feb 2010)

God bless you Major Lehker.   Keep us and our allies in good care.


----------



## bdave (24 Feb 2010)

Does make you a little teary eyed, doesn't it?


----------



## benny88 (25 Feb 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to give a damn, Major.


----------



## Dean22 (25 Feb 2010)

It's such an amazing photo.


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Feb 2010)

Mid Aged Silverback said:
			
		

> There must be dust in here, allergies are kicking in.


I was thinking the same thing.  That or sand got in my eyes...


(Great photo, T6!)


----------



## mariomike (25 Feb 2010)

http://canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/20378


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (25 Feb 2010)

What a touching human interest story (Boy! Dust in here too!).

Some Canadian make US bashing a bit of sport, but for those of us in the know, who else would we rather have by our side in a fight?

And they sure know how to care for their people and allies.

Thanks again Major, and the USA.

No better friend ...


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Feb 2010)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> What a touching human interest story (Boy! Dust in here too!).
> 
> Some Canadian make US bashing a bit of sport, but for those of us in the know, who else would we rather have by our side in a fight?
> 
> ...



Who else with us in a fight? USA at the top of my list, that's for sure.


----------



## Shec (25 Feb 2010)

Even though she ison active service Major Lehker personifies the US Veteran's Administration motto which in part reads: 



> to care for him who shall have borne the battle



God Bless !!


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Feb 2010)

A bit more detail from the wounded soldier's parents - he's back in Canada recovering - via Michael Yon's blog:


> Dear Michael Yon,
> 
> Today we were sent your story of February 14, 2010. The “unknown” Canadian is our son Danny.  He is a 23-year-old soldier from Vancouver, Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Feb 2010)

Great finishing touch to the story. I'll bet Major Lehker will cherish that "thank you" from the family for a very long time.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Mar 2010)

Latest on the wounded, from a local paper:


> (....)
> 
> South Surrey’s Dan Scott knew the potential for injury was part of the deal when he volunteered to go to Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


----------



## observor 69 (12 Mar 2010)

Great video on the same theme.

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1407952648?bctid=1664436922


----------



## jumper0888 (12 Mar 2010)

May be dumb to ask, but would anyone know the name of the soldier?  The troop looks alot like someone I was in Basic, Battle school and "E" Bty 2 RCHA from 97-00.  Could it be possible to get a PM if anyone knows please.  Thanks!


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Mar 2010)

jumper0888 said:
			
		

> May be dumb to ask, but would anyone know the name of the soldier?  The troop looks alot like someone I was in Basic, Battle school and "E" Bty 2 RCHA from 97-00.  Could it be possible to get a PM if anyone knows please.  Thanks!


A few posts up has this:
South Surrey’s Dan Scott knew the potential for injury was part of the deal when he volunteered to go to Afghanistan.


----------

